# Riding Angeles Crest?



## cyclebiker (Aug 4, 2002)

Up to Palmdale, CA anyone make this trip before? How much food, water should you take? also your estimated ETA?

Thanks in advance...
Cyclebiker


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

*almost*

actually I turned left on Aliso canyon direction Santa Clarita instead of pushing to Palmdale. Last available water is at 'Monte Cristo'. Between Monte Cristo and Mill Creek it is steep during 6 miles and hot. No water at Mill Creek, then a nice downhill on the other side. 

How much food ? Enough for a lunch. Or you can go on the Angeles Forest all the way and eat at Hidden Springs Cafe. 

I don't recommend doing this in the summer.

Pierre





cyclebiker said:


> Up to Palmdale, CA anyone make this trip before? How much food, water should you take? also your estimated ETA?
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> Cyclebiker


----------

